# vw passat 2000 wheels bolt pattern



## passat2000 (Jan 13, 2008)

If there anybody know what is the bolt pattern for passat 2000 I'm thinking to put the wheels from Audi 2009 A4 premium plus wheels 17" inches rims it is compatible for my passat 2000? pls help


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

5x112mm
The 2009 A4 has a larger hub bore diameter, so you'll need hubcentric rings also


----------



## passat2000 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thank you for your response very helpful. My Other question is Lexus IS 250 2007 wheels size is 245X45R17 is compatible to my vw passat 2000 pls reply.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

no.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you're going to need a 57.1 inner diameter / 66.6 outer hubcentric ring to fit the 09 A4 wheels on your car. 
[email protected]


----------



## passat2000 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

thanks for your reply very helpful


----------

